# Just wondering~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 14, 2007)

How many of our donkey forum members have goats too? Seems to be quit a few. As most of you know. I was goatless :bgrin until just a month or two ago, and then the goat fairy appeared in my backyard with a stray pygmy goat, so he became a "pet" well, we couldnt just have one , Goatee needed a pal, so Bella was bought, shes a bl/wh pygmy, then I seen some fainters, so my DIL bought Spencer and Annie, and now we're adding a nigerian dwarf billy. NOOO~~ hes not going in with Spencer, Annie, Goatee, or Bella, he's getting his own pen and house. BUT--maybe down the road, it would be nice to have a baby from Bella or Annie. Annie has long hair and is just a doll, my favorite.




: Now, I have to go out and take some pics. So lets hear about your goats, and see some pictures. Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't but my "Hee-Haw sister" does - Kari has 3. Gertrude, Miss Peachy and Adrienne.


----------



## FoRebel (Jul 14, 2007)

We have 7 goats.... 2 mixed breed (Maybe & Daisy), 4 - 3/4 fainters (George who is wethered, Willow, Emily and April) and 1 fainter buck (Billy).


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 14, 2007)

:no: goats :no: , what is a "fainter" ? Empty pen, but I'm not allowed any more critters :no: .


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]We have Pygmy goats....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Right now I have 2 billies, and 4 nannies and one just had twins....and one looks like she will have twins or triplets at the end of the month. My goats are on my "Other animals page"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]And the new arrivals page.......



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 14, 2007)

no goats here any more although we used to have some pygmy goats. when something had to give i gave them to a friend, and the chickens to another friend, because i didn't want to part with any of my equines or dogs. :no: sometimes i miss them... the gal where i took my riding mare to be bred had lots of pygmy goats and they were a lot smaller than ours and all different colors and quite a few of them had BLUE eyes which i had NEVER seen, i thought all goats had that amber color. so being a blue-eye freak i of course wanted some... but i have to be practical. the dogs we have now would NOT do well with goats because the neighbor's goats used to tease them thorugh the fence (she has since sold them off as well)

i REALLY miss the chickens, the eggs were so good and i had so much fun bringing them "leftovers", they would see me coming with that white styro box and come a-runnin', wings flappin' and clucking like crazy



: someday when i have time and money to build a dog-proof coop i will get myself a few again.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]we have 2 goats that we bottle fed so are big babies. i had goats years ago and also chickens, pheasants, peacocks, guinea hens (sp?), ducks and geese too. i don't miss the mess they made so probably won't ever get more. something about bird poop



: . i might consider the guineas again someday they are so strange and i love their call. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 15, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt] something about bird poop
> 
> 
> 
> : [/SIZE]


LOL....so true...it is nasty :no:

but I love my girls and my Rooster ..... he is such a sweety



:

Getting back to Goats



: We have Wally (almost 8 yr old "pygmy" that has fainted on occasion) ....*LOL*....he lives with us .....he wouldn't be anywhere else...he rules the roost here....and YES...the *Donkey* roost :no:

He has to have time out often because he is *SO* cocky



:

We love him though :538: and he is a *BIG* part of our enviroment here.

Angelica takes the best pictures of him complaining



: here is an example....






LOL...Shannon will love this pic :bgrin

Can't wait to hear about her spoiled goat :saludando:

**Everyone needs to post pics of thier Goats :lol:

:bgrin Forgot to mention Ce ??

Last I knew.... you had only 1 :bgrin :new_shocked:

SO? what are Goats like ?? "French Fries" ??



:



: :aktion033:


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 15, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> the gal where i took my riding mare to be bred had lots of pygmy goats and they were a lot smaller than ours and all different colors and quite a few of them had BLUE eyes which i had NEVER seen, i thought all goats had that amber color.



They were not pygmies, then. Pygs don't have blue eyes. They are either Nigerian Dwarves or Nigi/Pyg mixes.

I have 6 WONDERFUL goats, I just LOOOOOVE goaties



. I have 5 Nigerian Dwarf wethers:

Twix:






Reeces:











Raisinette:






Butterscotch:






and Skittles:






And a 2nd gen Mini Oberhasli doe:






Jessi


----------



## Shari (Jul 15, 2007)

I had at the old farm that is..two Obers, two Buckskin Pygmy goat wethers,, to Soay wethers (even got those halter trained!!) Plus My last two sheep. Used to raise miniature sheep,, normally had 10 ewes and 2 Rams.

Here.. I would love to have a couple of goats and Soay sheep again..but sadly it is not safe. The predator base here is very active, high and I do not have a place to put them in at night.

Plus my Dutch Hook Bill ducks... best breed around!!

So until then.. I will just get to look at everyone else's pictures and dream.



:

We do raise (at the new farm) d'Uccle Belgium true miniature chickens (tiny manure) and just bought 5 RIR,, because hubby wanted them.

They are a big help getting the bug problem down around the house....without them it was just scary! :new_shocked:

Another plus is nothing,,and I mean nothing can bet fresh eggs right out of the Hen house.

(Eggs from stores are gross)



:


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 15, 2007)

I've had goats for a couple years, I have three pygmy goat does.

I have them on my website.... www.glacierridge.com

I have a black one (with a white spot on her side), Molly, she was my bottle baby, I have Nina, who was my first goat, a carmel and white doe, who I got on Labor day, 2005, and has an....ahem....EXTREMELY healthy rumen...LOL, and I have Val, a gray and white.

Would be interesting to hear what kinds of other animals everyone has....

We have

4 horses (two QH, one Arab and a miniature horse, Jag, Blue, Kissy, Magic)

2 mini donkeys (as of last week!!!!) (Kochia and Gracey)

3 pygmy goats (Val, Nina, Molly)

3 house cats (Ichabod, Little Guy and Taz)

a German Shepherd Dog named Enya

2 Holland Lop bunnies (indoor/outdoor, outdoors in the daytime, in house at night) (Polly and....no name)

and a Blue and Gold Macaw (Gonzo)

I had two betta fish in my kitchen...but I spend so little attention on them anymore with everyone else, so I just gave them away this morning.

(I'd like a few chickens!)

Angie

www.glacierridge.com

Here's Molly, my bottle baby






Here's Val






And here's Nina (does she ever look like Angelica above!!!!)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 15, 2007)

Pictures are going to have to wait till tomorrow or Tues. But we have for animals on our farm..gosh, do you really want me to name them all too?? :bgrin



:

36 miniature horses (I dont have enough room for all the names...they are all on my website, but I am in the process of taking off old pictures and putting on new ones. :bgrin )

4 miniature donkeys (Ella, Jenna, Buckley, and Casper)

2 hinnys- Snickers and Trouble

2 standard donkeys- Earl and Clementine

5 arabians-Nazarian, Sassenity, Sultan, Smokey, Ansari

1 -5 gaited saddlebred- Stonewalls Gee Fizz

2-Black labs- Shado and Angel

4 parrots-Boogie a blue and gold macaw

McCall, a harlequin macaw

Clyde, a severa macaw

Conjuita, a mealy amazon (anyone want a parrot???..all talk.. :bgrin )

4 barn cats, which 2 are purebred persians

5 goats- Goatie, a gray/black wether, pygmy

Bella, a black and white doe, a kinder

Anne. a dark chocolate and white long hair, 8 week old little girl who is a fainter

Spencer, a mostly white with a little bit of tan, 12 week old wether, hes a fainting goat

BooBoo, a black and white long hair billy, who is a nigerian dwarf

a 65 gal tank of gold fish

a 30 gal tank of tropical fish

a herd of cows, consisting of angus, red angus, and whiteface --all beefers.

AND THAT IS IT! I WE do have 160 acres on our farm, plus we rent land, and now everyone kows why we make so darn much hay.



:  and I am constantly cleaning up poop! Corinne edited to add: I just got another phone call to see if I wanted another goat---hes a nigerian dwarf wether...I said no, but the problem is going to be with my daughter-in-law, she has claimed all the goats and takes care of them, and I just bet tomorrow she will come strolling in the barn while I am feeding and say "come on--you have alot more animals then I do" and I will give in! She is a city gal, and never was around farm animals, but BOY~~~ does she fit in, she loves all the animals and is so good with them.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 15, 2007)

:saludando: Wow Corinne that is alot of poo!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

We have: 1 palomino quarter horse Cherokee

2 mini donkeys Max and Emily

3 house cats Autumn, Annabelle, and simese Uma with several extra toes front and back

a fish tank with 1 dying fish and 2 others

15 chickens not yet old enough to lay.......what scraps do you feed them?

2 teenagers that act like animals 

Cheryl


----------



## Shari (Jul 15, 2007)

Well heck.... should add what I have now..

My son's cat Heidi...






3 Bourkes... 2 Roseys and one Normal

http://hometown.aol.com/autumnhaus/images/...&rubarb.jpg

http://hometown.aol.com/autumnhaus/images/...erry5sept05.jpg

Two Icelandics...

Dyfra






and hopefully this one will have a new home by the 21st....

Freydis


----------



## anoki (Jul 15, 2007)

I was raised with goats!! I miss them too!! The kids were soooo much fun! We had Saanan's that we used to milk....everyone thinks I'm weird when I tell them, but I was raised on goat's milk, before it became the 'in' thing to do!

I will be adding 2 Katahdin sheep in the next couple of weeks!! Lucky (who was saved via c-section and has been bottle raised....she is such a doll), and Lady....gotta have something around to get Moxie herding! :bgrin

We used to have all kinds of chickens, geese & ducks when I was little too...and guinea hens...wish we could get a couple more of them, they were pretty cool!!

~kathryn


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 16, 2007)

I love reading and seeing what critters everyone has



I pale in comparison, but here is our group, in no particular order (goats & chickens are on my wish list!):

40 or so head of cattle

1 Brown Chinese Goose "Greta"

Corgi/Red Heeler(?) mix "Chloe" (someone dropped her off here, now she's living the good life)

"Banjo" our spoiled fat JRT

"Roxy" our rotten ol' fox terrier

"Ollie" our elderly sweet cat - he was a rescue kitty years ago

"Chyna" cat - an abandoned teensy kitten, now a fat cat living the life o' Riley

"Gracie" & "Ruby" - my mini donkeys that I can't bring home until September



I'm having a donkey party when they arrive





Do I count the catfish in my pond that I feed, but can't bring myself to go fishing for? :no:

I hope everyone keeps posting their critters! Love it! ~tammy


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I already posted my 6 goats, but since everyone has posted other animals, too.... besides the 6 goats, we have:

10 miniature horses

2 miniature donkeys

6 full size horses

2 ponies

8 dogs (1 needs a new home! her adopted home has fallen through... been fostering her for over 2 years!)

a dozen house cats

a momma cat and her 6 kittens we're fostering (they're 4 weeks old)

5 bunnies

2 lizards

3 fish

Jessi


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 16, 2007)

A DOZEN housecats???? Oh boy....if I didn't have anyone to answer to....I would too!

Angie


----------



## julieb (Jul 16, 2007)

No Fair :no: any one want to switch husbands, i should of married old macdonald



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 16, 2007)

Julie...its all in the way the hubbys are trained :bgrin



: , just joking!!! Did you get my email?? I actually met my hubby Bob, 38 years ago at a horse show...we were COMPLETE opposites, I had gaited saddlebreds and arabians, nice and very refined, and he had draft horses and foundation quarter horses. He made a rude comment about "english" type horses and well..you really dont want to know what I told him about quarter horses and drafts. :bgrin  We've been married 37 years and still have alot of horses..just really downsized in the actual size (drafts to minis  ) Teri, Nik, and Shannon..just thought I would let you know I just got home a little bit ago, with our nigerian dwarf billy, his name is BooBoo, hes a sweetheart..white and black, with ice blue eyes, longer hair...and we will probably end up taking Cosmo too      Ce


----------



## julieb (Jul 16, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Julie...its all in the way the hubbys are trained :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on you new addition (s).... no i guess i cant complain we have a space issue right now, i usually get my way, i still have that feeling like when you were little asking your parents if you can have that puppy



: i did get your email and i did email back.....julie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are a few of our "kids". These are the goats . My pictures are not coming out very clear ..I think my camera is slowly dying on me. This first pic is Goatie, the little goat that was delivered to my backyard by a goat fairy. :bgrin



:






THis is Annie, the next is just a pic of a few of them, and the following, Is of the Nigerian blue eyed dwarf I came home with today.






Following the goats is a pic of our 36 year old arabian,Nazarian. (we have had him since hes been a baby) and one of our national show horses



(arabxsaddlebred ) Thats it for now. I will try to post some more of the "kids tomorrow.


----------



## julieb (Jul 18, 2007)

julieb said:


> MeadowRidge Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Julie...its all in the way the hubbys are trained :bgrin
> ...


p.s. what a love story



:



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the pics & lists of everyones other Critters



:

Ce, your goat family is cute



: Can't wait to see the Blue Eyed guy.

Here is list and some pics of the rest of my family.....

Donkey & Goat family ~






Brick....my Rooster (also have 3 Hens...not pictured)






"Tom" the Turkey



:






"Hope" Our SharPei/Rott (blend) she is a Sweety



:






Reefer






Sugar






Kimberly






Ozzy...a bit on the "Wild Side"






Kohler ....she is a very old/frail Kitty






Barney .... he was found in a barn






Gray ....a "wild" Feral..isn't he gorgeous










We also have 2 Betta's ... a Koi pond & a bunch of Hamsters ....

it's never a dull moment



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the pic of HOPE she is a cutie and I am a cat person I love the kittie pics!!!

I tried last week to load my pics from the camera, but it didn't work so I still have no pics to show :no: .

Honest i'm not lying!!!

I am so enjoying everyone elses pictures



: .


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 18, 2007)

These are so much fun. I think we should keep this topic going for awhile



: (maybe that will give me more time to get all my babies' pics together too



: )

Teri (JumpinJack - hope I got your name right



: ), Kimberly (the cat in the pan)... how perfect is that?



Soooo typically "cat"!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 19, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> I love the pic of HOPE she is a cutie and I am a cat person I love the kittie pics!!!I tried last week to load my pics from the camera, but it didn't work so I still have no pics to show :no: .
> 
> Honest i'm not lying!!!
> 
> ...





FlatCreekFarm said:


> These are so much fun. I think we should keep this topic going for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope is always SOOOOO Happy



: she loves people



:

Kimie is a NUT



:



:

she loves that pan



: it's her's !!! No other feline wants it





Hey..if you need help posting pics let me know....I'll gladly help. Just ask... any of us can



: It took us all extra education too. LOL...I think it was "Bluerocket" that helped me after much frustration.


----------



## Marnie (Jul 19, 2007)

This is a great thread. I want goats so badly, I would like a couple of fainters, just for pets. Yes, that's what I'd love to have. These pictures are all so neat to see. Keep them coming, please.


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Jul 21, 2007)

MY HAMSTERS
















Zepp






Chemi/Kimberly






Fawn






Bunnie






Barnie






Kohler






Wally






Ozzy!






Grenda






Wizzer






Abbie and I


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 21, 2007)

Angelica, adorable pictures. Please tell me about ZEPP!! I love the picture!! He/she is adorable, as are all of your critters (some of the names/pets look familiar so you must have a relative on here as well... lol). I still need to post pictures of my crew here, but my baby donkeys are on the "babies" page





Thanks for sharing! :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 21, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> Angelica, adorable pictures. Please tell me about ZEPP!! I love the picture!! He/she is adorable, as are all of your critters (some of the names/pets look familiar so you must have a relative on here as well... lol). I still need to post pictures of my crew here, but my baby donkeys are on the "babies" page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Tammy...Angelica is mine :no: J/K Angelica :bgrin

She has been raised with Donkeys and a bunch of other Critters as you can see



:

Some of them she posted are at her Dad's house.

I am sure once she reads this she'll tell you ALL about Zepp....LOL...he is quite the clown.


----------



## Marnie (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, now I can show off my new girls. A few days ago, Nate told me that if I'd downsize a little more on donkeys and horses, which I want to do anyway, hard to do but we really need to cut the work load, he said I could have a few fainters. I caught him on the internet looking for some!

So we looked and looked and found this farm only about 40 miles away from us. Yesterday we went and picked a few out. They are a little wild so I put them in a smaller holding pen so we can tame them down before they get put in a regular pasture. They are so curious but we think they like it here.

Here's Half N Half






and here's Toffee






and I have two young ones that aren't registered yet so I get to name them

First is a bl/wh girl, she hasn't got the horns, she has a real cute spot on her butt






and then this last one is in the front of the gang, she's got long hair and is like a bay and white






I tried to pick out ones that were best friends and still had the pretty color. It'll be fun to see how friendly I can get them. I thought all goats were friendly but she had alot of them and I don't think they got alot of one on one.

I think it'd be fun to have a Goat Forum too, theirs enough Goat People, it might be interesting???



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 21, 2007)

Marnie ~ Congrats, cute little goats. We have fainting goats, pygmys, and now a Nigerian dwarf. I just took a few new pics of ours, So here they are 



This is Bella,she is 1/2 fainter and 1/2 pygmy.



This is Annie and Bella, Annie is a reg. fainting goat and a long hair.



This is Spencer, hes a reg. fainting goat



This is Goatie, the one that started it all, and was left to us by the goat fairy.



: 



and this is my 3 yr old grandaughter and our reg.Nigerian dwarf, who has ice blue eyes. His name is BooBoo. He is the sweetest billy I have ever seen...and he has no odor  :bgrin . I guess we are going to be adding a few more fainting and nigerian dwarfs to our little herd of goats.

Marnie there are a few good forums for goats..I chat on 2 of them. Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 21, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Yes Tammy...Angelica is mine :no: J/K Angelica :bgrin
> 
> She has been raised with Donkeys and a bunch of other Critters as you can see
> 
> ...


Well, I was thinking she just *had* to be yours



: I was seein' double there on some of them thar' critters



: :bgrin

I hope to hear more about Zepp - gosh, he's so cute!



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Wow, I'm still stuck on the 10 house cats too...lol[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Teri and Angelica, I DO love that picture of Wally. I'm glad Reefer is feeling better. Only my plumber friends would have a cat named Kohler...lol Again, I'm so glad that Tom made it through the last big floods. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Oh, I have one doe goat named Daisy too. She is spoiled rotten, a bully, and she thinks she's a dog most of the time! Here she is "visiting" with Magnolia (Maggie)...LOL![/SIZE]


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 23, 2007)

Marnie said:


> I think it'd be fun to have a Goat Forum too, theirs enough Goat People, it might be interesting???
> 
> 
> 
> :



There's a great goat forum at www.goatweb.com and click on the coffeeshop





Jessi


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 23, 2007)

OK goat people what is a fainting goat? Are goats friendly like donkeys? Hubby says no goats but they look so cute.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Our goats are very friendly. My 3 grandkids (ages 3, 5, and 3) love to go in and play with the goats. We only have 2 with horns and they are only a few inches but they never use them, and they also are wrapped. I just posted some "better" pics of our goats, a few posts down..my 3 yr old grandaughter walks BooBoo (or any others) on a leash like a dog. BooBo is a nigerian dwarf and a billy, but a very calm and sweet billy. Fainting goats are actually MYOTONIC goats, they are smaller then the standard size goat, ours are all just a little bit bigger then our pygmys, they stand about 20"s. There called fainting goats because when they get excited or startled, there external muscles freeze for about 8-10 seconds, and then the goat falls to its side..like its fainted



: it dont hurt the goat and they are wide awake when they faint. I have seen ours faint a few times. Angell ,my black lab, just has to be outside and walk up to Spencer and he faints.  scares the bejeebers out of poor Angell and she comes running to get me



: :bgrin There fainting is caused by a genetic disorder called myotonia congenita. I'm new to goats too, but I sure am learning.. thank god for friends!!! Would you all like me to add a forum to my website just for us..and our goats? So we can chit-chat about them. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 23, 2007)

:no: Thanks Corinne, the poor fainting goats!!! They must be so scared when it happens. At least it doesn't last for long.

Are they noisey critters? They get along with donkeys or not?

Do they eat like a horse or donkey, just hay?

We have a horse friend with a pygmy black and white named Oreo! But her being a horse person she talks mainly about her horse. I think it is quite attached to her horse.

Neat!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I do not have any donkeys, but I do have four nigerian dwarf goat withers and love them...

Here they be, Jasper and Henry, left to right, in the back and Leroy and George, left to right, in the front. Up on their house H built for them. It even has a deck! It's all been painted barn red now to match the horse houses


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 23, 2007)

Jill..you have a beautiful famuly of goats




:

You all are making me feel bad Wally is alone ..... maybe I'll ship him down to Shannon's so Daisy can have something to play with



:


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 24, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> OK goat people what is a fainting goat? Are goats friendly like donkeys? Hubby says no goats but they look so cute.



Fainting q was answered...

but YES YES YES they're friendly!!! I LOOOOOOVE them! They love to run and jump and play. They follow me around. They know their names, and REALLY know the word cookie  When I leave they "baaaa" at me to come back





Mine talk a lot, whenever they see me. But it's MUCH MUCH MUCH quieter than my donkeys! The volume is just lower. But they're not quiet.

My jenny likes my goats, but they're scared of her b/c my other donk and some of my horses aren't nice to them (chase them away if they go in their stalls).

Yes, they eat hay. There is also other goat feeds, but mine just get hay. If I were breeding or showing them, I'd have to feed them differently. THey also get a mineral block and baking soda free choice. And they browse on trees and bushes.

Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 24, 2007)

Ours are very friendly too. If it gets to be 8am and my DIL hasnt been out to feed them yet---they let everyone know! Bella is our loudest, and she will stand up at the fence and call-------Maaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I keep kidding my son that when they stand up and say Daaaaaaaaaaaaa...then hes in trouble!



: :bgrin . We dont leave ours in with the horses. Ours get fed 1 cup of goat grain,(each, daily) free choice hay, loose mineral, and baking soda. We do yearly shots, and they are wormed regularly. Goats can get a bad parasite overload and go down really fast if they do. like I said...I'm still learning all about them, and it sure has been a crash course! There so much fun to have around, and so playful...ours have a play yard, with all the extra little tykes toys in it..(houses and those climbing cubes, a ladder and round spools. There happy little goats :bgrin Ce


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2007)

H and I have had our goats for 3.5 years now!!! George and Leroy were about 2yo when we got them... the day before we got them, we had NO PLANS to get goats. We still really do not know much about goats the way we do about horses and dogs, but we love them.

Before we got the goats, Harvey called me when I was on the way to work to say he was going to bring home a goat. I screamed "NO" and hung up... then called him back 30 seconds later to hear more.

A co-worker of his had meat goats, and two NDG that his wife had wanted as pets, but got tired of. If no one at the office wanted to buy them ($50? I don't remember), then he was going to take them to the market w/ the meat goats.

SO, it went from NO to one goat to me saying "get them both". Figured they had a better chance with us than at the meat market.

What I couldn't get over when we got George and Leroy was how affectionate they are, and how loyal. They would follow us 100 miles if we walked. They adore us on a level I've only seen with dogs. WAY more into us than our most people oriented horses.

It just twisted my heart to think what almost happened to them, given how devoted they are to people.

After falling so in love with George and Leroy, we got three NDG babies. One died (kidney stones -- first animal we've ever lost to anything other than old age!). So, we have four NDG withers...


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 24, 2007)

: Why do goats get baking soda?



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 24, 2007)

Baking soda helps to aid with there digestion and also, helps to avoid bloat. Corinne


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 25, 2007)

Jill, so glad you took them



We've had ours about 2 years now. Like you, we had no intentions of owning goats! We were at our state fair (had our minis there at a booth thing for the mini club we were part of). There was "goat mountain", this HUUUUGE mound (mountain?) of dirt and lots of other stuff in the same barn we were in with a lot of goats. I saw this ADORABLE goat that looked like a leopard appy. Then noticed the sign that the goats there were for adoption... so we went to the next barn (which is where the goats were being shown) and said we wanted him... unfortunately, he was sold before he was even unloaded (people were fighting over him!) but we left with goats anyhow



(we got 3 but sadly lost 2). We just couldn't stop watching them, laughing at them, and petting them through the fence! And we spent a lot of time at the goat show there, talking to some breeders and meeting goats. Just LOOOOVE them





So we got another goat to keep the remaining one company. Then at the fair last year we brought home two more. Then a couple months ago I had 2 babies flown in from SC that I just fell in love with hehe



They're addicting! Hubby says NO MORE until we move... and I sadly agree since we're out of room for them, but that means I have to NOT go to the fair this year haha! (not taking the minis, and that was the only reason I went, so that'll be do-able)

Jessi


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

Jessi --

They are so much fun!!! They're the most playful animals!!!! I love all the colors they can be, too.

Jill


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Jul 26, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> Angelica, adorable pictures. Please tell me about ZEPP!! I love the picture!! He/she is adorable, as are all of your critters (some of the names/pets look familiar so you must have a relative on here as well... lol). I still need to post pictures of my crew here, but my baby donkeys are on the "babies" page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

*Thanx! Zepp is a very wild donkey! LOL ! He is our only boy we have and thats why we love him sososo much! His father passed away last year and left us with him! I am sooo glad because he is such a sweetheart but sometimes he is a pain but I will always love him dearly!*


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 26, 2007)

: I've been sitting here for 2 hours trying to figure out how to post my pictures so here goes.

My 2 house cats Uma and Autumn

This is Annabelle, she lives in my youngest son's messy room

Cherokee

These are my kids, Max age 2, Anthony age 17, Emily age 9 months, Ethan age 14




not bad for my first attempt! Back to the drawing board!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 26, 2007)

Cheryl, Are you using photobucket? If you are I use the second line..for some reason when I use the first ..nothing workd for me either



: , also, when you have insert image up and have your pic name in it..make sure you only have one http://, mine show up with 2 alot of times, and then I have to erase one to get it to work. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO computer illerate!



:



:



:  :lol:



: Hope this helps you, other wise post your problem and I am sure someone will be able t walk you thru it. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 26, 2007)

Cheryl...I just PM'd you :saludando:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 26, 2007)

LiLDoNkEyGiRl said:


> [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]
> 
> *Thanx! Zepp is a very wild donkey! LOL ! He is our only boy we have and thats why we love him sososo much! His father passed away last year and left us with him! I am sooo glad because he is such a sweetheart but sometimes he is a pain but I will always love him dearly!*


Angelica, Thank you for telling me about Zepp. I can see by his expression that he is a very wild but lovable donkey



: He is too cute for words! It sounds like he is very special and dear in a lot of ways.... so I'm sure he gets spoiled a lot!



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 26, 2007)

Everyone is making me want to adopt some goats too, and I don't even have my donkeys yet!! :no: I fear the day will come when hubby will ban me from this forum :nono: ... j/k!!



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a new day and a new start, I will beat this thing!!!

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/d...th_Img_0842.jpg

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/d...th_mg_0823.jpg

I think it beat me!I surrender!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

Cheryl...Cute Kitty & Pony



:

NOW...to make those pics show up on your post...

Copy the "URL" of the pic on Photobucket (the middle one)

THEN click on the "TREE" in the bar above where you post....a Window will come up that you Paste the "URL" on...then click "OK"

The pic should show up on the posting window



:

Once you get it figured out you'll be  in the head...cuz it's so easy.

LOL...we ALL went through the same thing you are going through right now.




Wally in a cry baby mood ....this is how he got his name many years ago



: .....just had to share this pic with everyone!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 27, 2007)

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/d...nt=Img_0841.jpg

If all went well this should be a picture of my two cats, uma and autumn

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/d...nt=Img_0829.jpg

This should be my 4 kids,Max age 2 Anthony age 17, Emily age 9 months and Ethan age14

The last 2 pictures were of Annabelle who lives in Ethan's room and Cherokee.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 27, 2007)

We have several goats. We have pygmys(mocha is my fav...this years baby, trying to get my aunt to keep him), fainters, lamauncha, Nubian and a few others on occasion. They are all "halter" broke(more like dog coller) and get baths and the whole nine yards. They are way to friendly and are not allowed in the barn as they are way to loud when they hear you around. And since most of the day is spent in the barn.......they talk most of the day.

You might rethink a billy once they start to stink


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Jul 29, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> LiLDoNkEyGiRl said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]
> ...



[SIZE=14pt]You are very welcome! And yes I guess u could say he is spoiled!!! LOL[/SIZE]


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 2, 2007)

I want a goat so badly! You guys aren't helping matters any.



: Hubby says no way. It will get out of the pen and climb on his precious truck. Gads - sometimes I think he loves that truck more than me. I want a goat!!!!!!!!


----------

